# 31 July 2017 Bloomberg article - TM3 does look like a space ship to me



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Check the photos in this article. That interior really is starting to look like a space ship (to me).

Also, with the front seats forward (both TM3 and my Prius), the TM3 has 2 more inches of length and 2 more inches of width compared to my 08 Prius. The 18.5 inch height of the trunk opening is even better than my wife's (old) 06 Accord.

I am still awestruck by getting 310 miles of EPA rated range for the price.

Can't. Wait.

https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2017-07-31/driving-tesla-s-model-3-changes-everything


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Very exciting! I couldn't agree anymore. The Tweet said spaceship controls specifically so in the end I suspect that's ultimately things like controlling the A/C vents and the things configured for the wheels on the steering wheel (wipers, etc.)


----------

